# Vets4pets Vac4life???



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Whats your thoughts on this? £99 to protect against 5 life threatening disease for the life of your dog???
When you vaccinate your pet at Vets4Pets you can join our exclusive Vac4Life plan for an extra £99. This one-off payment then entitles your pet to free boosters, each year, for the rest of their life!

I think it looks like a good deal.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Whats your thoughts on this? £99 to protect against 5 life threatening disease for the life of your dog???
> When you vaccinate your pet at Vets4Pets you can join our exclusive Vac4Life plan for an extra £99. This one-off payment then entitles your pet to free boosters, each year, for the rest of their life!
> 
> I think it looks like a good deal.


we looked at that last year and it was £70 then, just never got round to it with all 5 of them. its a good deal tho i think


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> we looked at that last year and it was £70 then, just never got round to it with all 5 of them. its a good deal tho i think


Yeah its ok with onw but if you got five its bloody expensive lol, hope u ok xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Yeah its ok with onw but if you got five its bloody expensive lol, hope u ok xxx


yeah im good thanks, still working on the oh to let me have another one, there was a litter of rottie puppies handed in to the rescue near us and they are sooo cute


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

As a theory it's great but to be fair I wouldn't trust it . . . what if they went bust??? What if they're long gone when ur pet's still going strong . . what guarentees can they actually offer that it would indeed be LIFETIME??


----------



## Chocmonster (Feb 23, 2010)

Gungirl you're thinking along the same lines as me! 

I've seen the adverts too and it's tempting but being a rather cynical person, who knows how hard it is to run a business at the moment, I'd be more worried that the vets wouldn't be around for the life of my pet and I'd have to pay twice...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

gungirl said:


> As a theory it's great but to be fair I wouldn't trust it . . . what if they went bust??? What if they're long gone when ur pet's still going strong . . what guarentees can they actually offer that it would indeed be LIFETIME??


That is a VERY good point...........


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

gungirl said:


> As a theory it's great but to be fair I wouldn't trust it . . . what if they went bust??? What if they're long gone when ur pet's still going strong . . what guarentees can they actually offer that it would indeed be LIFETIME??


Isn't that the same for most things, though? That's the problem - people all want comfort. No-one is prepared to take risks.


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

gungirl said:


> As a theory it's great but to be fair I wouldn't trust it . . . what if they went bust??? What if they're long gone when ur pet's still going strong . . what guarentees can they actually offer that it would indeed be LIFETIME??


Yeah, and not to be down beat, although this will sound very down beat...nobody knows when 'the' day will come, it could be as little as 2 years maybe even less, nobody knows what's round the corner . So I'd rather take each year/booster as it comes.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Isn't that the same for most things, though? That's the problem - people all want comfort. No-one is prepared to take risks.


Be my guest to take that risk hun, but with the financial climate the way it is . . I think I'll stick with my trusted vet thanks . .


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Be my guest to take that risk hun, but with the financial climate the way it is . . I think I'll stick with my trusted vet thanks . .


We use Vets4Pets have done for years  have found then very reasonable


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

gungirl said:


> Be my guest to take that risk hun, but with the financial climate the way it is . . I think I'll stick with my trusted vet thanks . .


And people wonder why were in a recession.  Did I say that?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've not really been able to afford the initial outlay in one go to be able to sign up, but it would only take 3-4years to break even so not a huge risk. I don't think vets4pets are any more likely to go under than any other vets TBH and are a joint venture like a franchise so allows vets to afford to start their own practice so if anything probably have better support available to them and its unlikely that all branches would fail.


----------



## Vets4pets (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello there,

We currently have over 60 branches, and this offer is transferrable so if you wished to move you could simply redeem at another clinic :thumbup1:

We are what you call a Joint Venture Partnership, which in laymans terms could be termed a sort of franchise, so we have a lot of support from our head office, with our day to day busines management.

:biggrin:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

What happens if you sign up with your pup and your pup dies after a year? You would have paid £99 for 1 vax?

The reason vets4pets and other "low cost" vets are cheap is because they use cheaper products.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie is signed up with this Scheme, it cost us £70. Before signing up we looked where the other vets are - as we are hoping to move to Milton keynes way come next year.

We go to the Luton Vets4Pets currently, and the staff there are fantastic. We usually see the same vet, (Unless its a weekend). I have never been under pressure to agree to anything I wasnt happy with and unlike other vets the first question asked when you walk through the door wasnt 'So is she insured'?. They alway have time for you and I have not felt rushed through a consultation and they are more than happy to talk through any concerns issues. 

The surgery is quite small, clean modern and welcoming. The ladies behind reception always jump out for behind the desk to Welcome Millie! (We have to allow double time for appointments to have a catch up, Millie just loves going there!).

I was really pleased with the care Millie recieved when she was Spayed, the support over the phone was fantastic and they made what is a very stressful day alot easier. 

As we had insufficient paper work and had to start Millies Vaccines again this seemed a good offer - and peace of mind. 

Would be interested to know if anyone else has signed up for this?

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but from my experience with this Vet's I cannot complain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie is signed up with this Scheme, it cost us £70. Before signing up we looked where the other vets are - as we are hoping to move to Milton keynes way come next year.
> 
> We go to the Luton Vets4Pets currently, and the staff there are fantastic. We usually see the same vet, (Unless its a weekend). I have never been under pressure to agree to anything I wasnt happy with and unlike other vets the first question asked when you walk through the door wasnt 'So is she insured'?. They alway have time for you and I have not felt rushed through a consultation and they are more than happy to talk through any concerns issues.
> 
> ...


I haven't personally but I know bexy was talking about this the other day (I've brainwashed her into getting a Bumble :glare: ) So she'd be really interested about Millies experience xxxx


----------



## suzyq5000 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that is a good idea. I have just taken on a rescue dog and had to have his booster done and that cost me £37.50 for just 1 year so £99 for life seems to me a very good deal


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldnt do it, but then I dont give my dogs boosters and havent done for over 10 years now. I think its basically a way of the vets fkeeping your custom, knowing that as you've signed up to the scheme you will attend that practice for all stuff for the life of your pets.

Anyway, its a bout time the vets over here accepted boosters are NOT needed yearly!! And this is scientific fact!!

I have owned 6 dogs in 12 years and the total cost for all of them so far as vet treatment goes (I have a database I keep records on) is just under £3000. Not expensive really I dont think.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've just transferred all my dogs 2 Vets4Pets as it's local, took the pups 4 their vacs and the girls r lovely as is the vet, clean modern etc 

They were really helpful when Cara ended up with a bout of acne on her chin, was treating it at home but it wasn't clearing up so OH called them 2 say she had had AB's b4 4 this at our vet and could they prescribe the meds without a consult, they asked us if they could obtain her records from our previous vet and they would take a look, came back and said not a probelm as she has had them b4.

I was offered the booster deal but tbh I don't intend 2 give my lot yearly boosters unless i'm damn sure they need them, I will have their bloods tested in 2 years 2 c what their immune system is like and what protection they need and then go ahead just with what they need, nothing else, not a big believer in annual boosters, so on that basis then deal not worth it 4 me


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

See i got stung, I used Banfield vets and they did a yearly thing where you paid £130 for the first year and £100 per year after that and you got all flea treatment and all worming treatment free, they got their nails trimmed FOC every time you went, their spay or neuter was included and you didn't pay for your first 5 appointments per year plus other things so we signed up and in the first year we got our moneys worth as Lexi was always in and out of the vets and her spay was covered however we paid for our second year and 2 month later they went bust.....we never got our money back despite trying for a good 6 months or so.
So now i would rather pay for what i get.


----------



## Vets4pets (Jun 2, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> What happens if you sign up with your pup and your pup dies after a year? You would have paid £99 for 1 vax?
> 
> The reason vets4pets and other "low cost" vets are cheap is because they use cheaper products.


If you sign up with your pup you would get your first and second vaccinations plus a health check with this deal. If bought seperately, the vaccination course would be £63 and the healthcheck would be £26 = £89, a difference of £10.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Vets4pets said:


> If you sign up with your pup you would get your first and second vaccinations plus a health check with this deal. If bought seperately, the vaccination course would be £63 and the healthcheck would be £26 = £89, a difference of £10.


I've just had my 2 pups vaccinated just over £80 for the 2 pups and a health check too.


----------



## Vets4pets (Jun 2, 2011)

Freyja said:


> I've just had my 2 pups vaccinated just over £80 for the 2 pups and a health check too.


With us for £99 each, you could have had them vaccinated for the rest of their lives at no extra cost - there is no hidden charges :001_smile:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Vets4pets said:


> With us for £99 each, you could have had them vaccinated for the rest of their lives at no extra cost - there is no hidden charges :001_smile:


I only have them vaccinated when they need it not every year whippets can be sensitve to vaccines. Plus my vet has whippets of hios own and knows what drugs they can and can not have I would never let another vet treat my dogs. I had a ceasarian 4 months ago £400 any were else it would have been a lot more.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Vets4pets said:


> With us for £99 each, you could have had them vaccinated for the rest of their lives at no extra cost - there is no hidden charges :001_smile:


Unless of course the joint venture becomes unstuck! There is nothing on the underwriters site that offers any guarantee for this product (not that I can see anyway).


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

912142 said:


> Unless of course the joint venture becomes unstuck! There is nothing on the underwriters site that offers any guarantee for this product (not that I can see anyway).


Personally it is not a risk I would take my dog could live to be 15 -16 or even older but in 12 months the vets could have gone bump. That leaves me out of pocket and with all my dogs that would leave me out of pocket by a hell of a lot of money. I would rather pay for each vaccination as and when they are needed.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I think if your an average owner with 1 or 2 dogs & type to vaccinate for life its not a bad deal or a huge risk given the time it'd take to at least break even. Plus being a chain has the advantage that if you move its likely you can still make use of it. I had hectors vaccs done at vets4pets (not on scheme) and were on par with my usual vet in price/quality of check up, they'd used vanguard type which is what he'd had before anyway according to his card.


----------



## ski2005 (Aug 21, 2013)

DON'T go to vets4pets when something goes undiognosed by two vets it was fatal ring up vets4pets support no support just waffle it is after all a franchise


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

sigh......

Why not start your own thread instead of animating a long dead one?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ski2005 said:


> DON'T go to vets4pets when something goes undiognosed by two vets it was fatal ring up vets4pets support no support just waffle it is after all a franchise


Each franchise is very different - run by their own vet which is worth bearing in mind.

I'm sorry your dog has been so ill although I have only had good experiences with my local vets4Pets.

When my girl sliced her paw (not the pad the actual paw) I drove her in after phoning to warn she had an accident and I was bringing her in. I was greeted at the door and the vet came straight out of a consult to check her over in the waiting room. He was happy she was 'ok' as were we so we waited for the people with appointments to be seen then took our girl in.

Long story short my girl was operated on by our vet who we always ask to see after the practise had shut. The vet, nurse and receptionist stayed for 2.5 hours after 'closing' time so my girl could be operated on that night.

My vets reasoning - You bought her to us in reasonable hours we have duty of care  He was well within his rights to tell us he was busy with appointments all day and send us to the out of hours service to get charged crazy amounts and in an environment alien to us both.

All dressings, the operation at 5pm on a Saturday, 2 follow up check ups, anti inflamatries and pain killers was £320 which I believed was reasonable.

If your unhappy with how you've been treated then most definitely use the relevant paths to report them -

Complaints - RCVS

But don't assume all franchises are the same


----------

